# mal wieder.....



## klappe (19. April 2010)

kaufberatung...

brauche für meine pickerrute noch ne kleine,solide aber preiswerte rolle....
habe mir mehrere angesehen, kann mich aber nicht wirklich entscheiden....

zur auswahl stehen folgende rollenbei anderen vorschlägen bin ich aber auch nicht böse:r)

Balzer Tactics BR 5300
DAM Quick Finessa 720 FS
oder evtl. diese kleine 2500er shimano rolle...
würde gern ne rolle mit freilauf, da damit auch der eine oder andere karpfen bzw. aal gefangen werden soll:l

danke für hilfreiche tipps...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. April 2010)

*AW: mal wieder.....*

Wichtig wäre zu wissen, was du ausgeben möchtest, denn preiswert ist ja relativ.
Unter Preiswert verstehe ich z. B. bis 50€.
In diesem Preissegment kann ich die Cormoran Cormaxx-BR 3000 empfehlen. Preis: etwa 35€
Hat eine Freilauffunktion, Frontbremse, zwei Spuelen (also eine E-Spule) und läuft ganz gut. Sie kommt mit Mono als auch mit Geflecht zu recht. Habe sie zwischenzeitlich sogar zum spinnen benutzt.
Jetzt kommt sie zum Feedern zum Einsatz, und ist jetzt seit 1,5 Jahren in meinem Besitz. Eine Rolle die Preiswert ist und iczh bestens weiterempfehlen kann.
MFG
FangeNichts5
P.S. Falls du Bilder haben möchtest, ich habe welche parat#6.


----------



## klappe (19. April 2010)

*AW: mal wieder.....*

preise für alle genannten rolllen (außer shimano) deutlich unter 50 euro.....

es geht mir darum "objektive" ERFAHRUNGEN mit der einen oder anderen rolle zu hören bzw zu lesen...


----------



## pfuitoifel (20. April 2010)

*AW: mal wieder.....*

Objektive Meinungen wirst du hier nur schwer finden,denn Erfahrungen sind nunmal rein subjektiv.Und so kann ich dir nur sagen,daß ich eine DAM-HPN-Freilaufrolle habe und äußerst zufrieden damit bin.Die Bremse ist sehr fein einstellbar,der Freilauf ebenfalls,eine Alu- und eine Kunststoffspule gehören zum Lieferumfang,für 30,-Euro war das ein echtes Schnäppchen.
Da ich aber noch keine andere Freilaufrolle gefischt habe kann ich auch nicht vergleichen.Objektiv schon gar nicht.

Gruß,
Manu


----------



## slowhand (20. April 2010)

*AW: mal wieder.....*

Also diese hier hat ein Kumpel gerade zwei Wochen in der Brandung getestet, also Salzwasser und Sand in Mengen. Pilken war er auch damit und die Rolle läuft weiterhin tadellos! Gibt's auch in einer 20er Größe: S+W


----------



## Hümpfi (20. April 2010)

*AW: mal wieder.....*

geb n bisschen mehr aus und Kauf dir ne Shimano Exage. Die kleineren größen wirst du auch recht billig bekommen. Schau dich mal auf Ebay um da werden genug angeboten. Die Rolle ist echt super von der Preis/Leistung her ich Fische selber 2 Stück.

mfg


----------



## klappe (20. April 2010)

*AW: mal wieder.....*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Objektive Meinungen wirst du hier nur schwer finden,denn Erfahrungen sind nunmal rein subjektiv.Und so kann ich dir nur sagen,daß ich eine DAM-HPN-Freilaufrolle habe und äußerst zufrieden damit bin.Die Bremse ist sehr fein einstellbar,der Freilauf ebenfalls,eine Alu- und eine Kunststoffspule gehören zum Lieferumfang,für 30,-Euro war das ein echtes Schnäppchen.
> Da ich aber noch keine andere Freilaufrolle gefischt habe kann ich auch nicht vergleichen.Objektiv schon gar nicht.
> 
> Gruß,
> Manu



darum habe ich ja objektiv in "gänsefüßchen"gesetzt....


mir ist schon klar,dass bei mach einem der markenwahn umgeht...deshalb die frage nach günstigen alternativen....


----------



## klappe (20. April 2010)

*AW: mal wieder.....*



slowhand schrieb:


> Also diese hier hat ein Kumpel gerade zwei Wochen in der Brandung getestet, also Salzwasser und Sand in Mengen. Pilken war er auch damit und die Rolle läuft weiterhin tadellos! Gibt's auch in einer 20er Größe: S+W




die hatte ich auch schon im blick gibt es als angebot

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...cPath=775_25_1031_1032_1034&products_id=35978

für 42eus...wenn der test so gut ausgefallen ist...danke für die info!


----------



## Aal-Papst (21. April 2010)

*AW: mal wieder.....*

Moin,

ich fische an meiner Picker ne Shimano Exage 2500 FB. Bis jetzt bin ich ganz zufrieden mit der Rolle. Der Preis liegt auch so um die 50€, wenn man sie im Angebot kauft. Kannst dir ja mal anschauen.

http://www.hav-shop.de/de/Produkte/Angelrollen/Frontbremse/Shimano-EXAGE-2500-FB


----------



## bubi0815 (21. April 2010)

*AW: mal wieder.....*

Ich nutze eine Shimano Exage 1000 RB mit Kampfbremse, für meine Picker genau die richtige Größe (2500er RB habe ich zum Feedern, für ne Picker wär sie mir zu groß). Aber wozu brauchst du zum pickern eine Freilaufrolle?- oder soll sie auch für andere Angelarten zu gebrauchen sein?


----------



## pkdbommel (21. April 2010)

*AW: mal wieder.....*

die tactics von balzer ist eine gut verarbeitete rolle für das geld. ich hab die an meine lightfeeder und ist top.
mfg bommel


----------



## Dunraven (22. April 2010)

*AW: mal wieder.....*



bubi0815 schrieb:


> Ich nutze eine Shimano Exage 1000 RB mit Kampfbremse, für meine Picker genau die richtige Größe (2500er RB habe ich zum Feedern, für ne Picker wär sie mir zu groß). Aber wozu brauchst du zum pickern eine Freilaufrolle?- oder soll sie auch für andere Angelarten zu gebrauchen sein?




Und mir wäre eine 1000er deutlich zu klein und am Feeder eine 2500er. 

Aber wozu man Freilaufrollen braucht kann ich auch erklären, denn ich bevorzuge sie auch. Du willst Deinen Futterkorb füllen. Rollenbügel auf, Korb zur Futterwanne ziehen, Bügel zu oder der Wind nimmt wieder etwas Schnur von der Rolle wenn es windig ist, ect. Also alles recht umständlich. Das selbe wenn du die passende Länge zum Werfen einstellen willst. Bei der Freilaufrolle ist das, statt Rollenbügel auf, wieder zu, wieder auf, nur ein einfaches Freilauf an, Korb zum Futter ziehen, füllen, Kurbeln und Freilauf ist raus. Ist die Schnur etwas zu weit aufgekurbelt zum werfen, Freilauf auf, ziehen, dicht. Ist eben bequemer und nicht so umständlich.


----------



## klappe (22. April 2010)

*AW: mal wieder.....*

finde freilaiufrollen auch praktischer und universeller einsetzbar....
zudem kann die pickerrrute auch mal einen karpfen ab...wenn ich also umrüste, muss ich nicht unbedingt die rolle wechseln.deshalb lieber ne freilaufrolle!

brauche aber noch mehr empfehlungen!(wenn möglich)


----------

